# Whats the wierdest tank you ever bought



## Stranger (21/12/21)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/carrys-green-tank-review

This one was mine. I bought a couple to take in the bush with me before I learned how to build, thinking that they were so cheap that if I lost or broke them then I would not cry.

Surprisingly they vaped really well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (21/12/21)

Armadillo. I still haven't found the courage to build on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/21)

I bought this RDA 3 years ago maybe but never tried it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Halfdaft (22/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I bought this RDA 3 years ago maybe but never tried it.
> 
> View attachment 246821


If I remember correctly there was a lot of trouble around this RDA because of the materials used, once heated the fumes they let off were toxic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/21)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> If I remember correctly there was a lot of trouble around this RDA because of the materials used, once heated the fumes they let off were toxic


Jai Haze made a dramatic review of this tank... I'm not sure whether the claims are legit or not though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (22/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Jai Haze made a dramatic review of this tank... I'm not sure whether the claims are legit or not though.


I believe @Intuthu Kagesi has done some materials analysis on it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/21)

I would take Jai Haze's "reviews" with a pinch of salt ... He made similar claims about Joyetech's ceramic heaters, yet I note he's quiet about SMOK's use of ceramics  ... I recon you should try that tank out @Grand Guru 
I've placed the Joyetech heaters into a spectrometer and checked for any "funny" vapours, and for any toxic compound reduction, and ... nada!
I can't say the same about some of the wire / coils that are in common use in vaping, Stainless and Ni80 have Nickel in them for example, which when heated above 400 degrees C is reduced to Nickel Oxide, (_which even has a Hazchem code_ ), so technically, you're at greater risk using some coils than ceramics, (aka. glass) 

400 degrees C isn't as hot as you may think either ... check out this colour chart for heated metals;

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger (22/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Armadillo. I still haven't found the courage to build on it.
> 
> View attachment 246823



Wow, now there is a nice bit of innovation for complex coils. using one higher and one lower each side should see no deformation. It looks like a breeze to build on for me. Give it a go man, I am sure that you will like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I would take Jai Haze's "reviews" with a pinch of salt ... He made similar claims about Joyetech's ceramic heaters, yet I note he's quiet about SMOK's use of ceramics  ... I recon you should try that tank out @Grand Guru
> I've placed the Joyetech heaters into a spectrometer and checked for any "funny" vapours, and for any toxic compound reduction, and ... nada!
> I can't say the same about some of the wire / coils that are in common use in vaping, Stainless and Ni80 have Nickel in them for example, which when heated above 400 degrees C is reduced to Nickel Oxide, (_which even has a Hazchem code_ ), so technically, you're at greater risk using some coils than ceramics, (aka. glass)
> 
> ...


Did you ever get your hands on a Riftcore duo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Did you ever get your hands on a Riftcore duo?



I did indeed ... thank you  ... that's the one I used for the testing 
I now need to get one of those heatsinked 510 adapters for it tho' as it's base gets friggen hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I did indeed ... thank you  ... that's the one I used for the testing
> I now need to get one of those heatsinked 510 adapters for it tho' as it's base gets friggen hot


Before it kills you, how does it vape???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Before it kills you, how does it vape???



LMAO ... It's actually very, very nice, and based on the testing I did ... you have more chance of dying using coils than me on glass 
On a serious note ... it's a warm airy but flavourful DL vape. The side "heaters" need to be tweaked upwards and outwards ever so slightly, and ideally it should have some form of heat insulator(s) behind the heaters, as its base gets friggen hot after a four or five hit chain vape. and ... it is sooooooooo easy to wick it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LeeGov (22/12/21)

A squonk rta/rda/rdta ? a few years ago
Was nice to vape on until it developed a short on the base
Weirdest tank I ever had

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Munro31 (22/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> LMAO ... It's actually very, very nice, and based on the testing I did ... you have more chance of dying using coils than me on glass
> On a serious note ... it's a warm airy but flavourful DL vape. The side "heaters" need to be tweaked upwards and outwards ever so slightly, and ideally it should have some form of heat insulator(s) behind the heaters, as its base gets friggen hot after a four or five hit chain vape. and ... it is sooooooooo easy to wick it


Awesome! sounds like I missed out big time!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TonySC (23/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Awesome! sounds like I missed out big time!!!



.....you can still find some of them at local online shops

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

